# You looking at me?



## PseudoDave (Oct 17, 2005)

You gotta love the attitude...


----------



## infinity (Oct 17, 2005)

not just the attitude! gotta really miff that snake off that it's pink...

that is such a cool colour!


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 17, 2005)

lol, I've yet to ask him if he has a complex over his colour...


----------



## hortus (Oct 17, 2005)

name him pinky and i bet he will


----------



## DMJ (Oct 17, 2005)

I have one lol these are cool.


----------



## Leah (Oct 18, 2005)

I just got a solomon island ground boa... she's more red than pink, however.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 18, 2005)

those solomon's are gorgeous snakes. Got any photos at all?


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 19, 2005)

He's the same colour as his food...


----------

